# Rate for overnight babysitting



## ltharveyd (Aug 30, 2015)

My wife and I are planning a vacation away while in Mexico without our kids.

What's a reasonable rate for Mexico City per day for a babysitter to stay with 3 boys aged 11-15?

They are in school and thus gone all day Monday to Friday of course.

Kitchen cleaning only and basically preparing dinner each day.

Just at a loss for what's appropriate.

Thanks,

Duane


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ltharveyd said:


> My wife and I are planning a vacation away while in Mexico without our kids.
> 
> What's a reasonable rate for Mexico City per day for a babysitter to stay with 3 boys aged 11-15?
> 
> ...


Here in San Luis Potosí, a lage city, I would guess about, at least $200.00 pesos depending on how many hours. For 24 hours about $300.00 pesos. I read forums that many Expats in Mexico City pay cleaning ladies about $50 to $60 pesos per hour where here it is about $25.00 pesos per hour for 8 hours work [$200.00 peos] not 3 or 4 hours per day plus here they provide 2 meals and IMSS.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ltharveyd said:


> My wife and I are planning a vacation away while in Mexico without our kids. What's a reasonable rate for Mexico City per day for a babysitter to stay with 3 boys aged 11-15? They are in school and thus gone all day Monday to Friday of course. Kitchen cleaning only and basically preparing dinner each day. Just at a loss for what's appropriate. Thanks, Duane


Just keep in mind that baby sitters in Mexico are not like Mary Poppins; usually they are just untrained maids
If you are ok with giving them such a responsibility...


----------

